# Why is this place so dead???



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

You guys have a pretty good team. A possible playoff team. I mean you were all excited in the summer resigning Redd, getting Simmons, and drafting Bogut. There's like no game threads or anything. Mods of this forum needs to breathe life into this board or it reflects badly on you IMO.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Milwaukee is known as a beer city, so people can get drunk rather than creating some sort of game threads.

It is only my guess.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Juxtaposed said:


> Milwaukee is known as a beer city, so people can get drunk rather than creating some sort of game threads.
> 
> It is only my guess.


lol real cute.

Yeah, but they find time post in other boards, and theads that I have seen. This place has nothing to it.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Yea, probably.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

The Bucks are in my top 5 of favorite teams, but I rarely get to see one of their games. AJ Prus tried to get this place going, but needed a few more active posters to help him.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> The Bucks are in my top 5 of favorite teams, but I rarely get to see one of their games. AJ Prus tried to get this place going, but needed a few more active posters to help him.



True but I mean it doesn't mean you should totally give up. You know people find this site every day, especially being a pretty good team, if it had something going on or threads made it would bound to be at least be more alive than this though.


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

it has been really hard to get goodthreads going on this board w/ plenty of conversing. hopefully things pick up because this is a good team! playoffs!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

See? So far only one Bucks fan replied to this.


----------



## McCabeEvanston (Apr 19, 2003)

Not much going on. With all the injuries they have a weak bench. Not sure of Stotts as coach either. He's allright but doesn't seem like anything special. Hopefully things pick up in the second half and we can get some good winning streaks going. Go Bucks!


----------



## Dez24 (Feb 28, 2005)

I havent posted much in the Bucks board here, because I don't personally like starting threads. It might make me sound dumb, but I don't have time to do research on stats (not a stat guy anyway) or get graphics to a board for a game thread. And for other topics, not sure what the interest would be to even start a topic. Perhaps I should change my thinking and try.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Just do whatever it takes to keep this board alive man.


----------



## McCabeEvanston (Apr 19, 2003)

Maybe getting Joe Smith back and starting a winning streak will help. Would like to see the entire team healthy and see what they can do.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

We'd win the finals and someone might post something..maybe. I've basically given up on this forum. Now, we pretty much just realize there's no hope for it, and let it be.


----------



## McCabeEvanston (Apr 19, 2003)

I still say adding Joe Smith helps there defense and offense. Adding Mo Williams adds to there bench scoring making the Bucks a good team. I can see them putting some big winning streaks in the second half. A deap team when healthy. Not sure why they brought back Kukoc and Ervin.


----------



## DetroitDiesel (Nov 14, 2005)

Yeah I haven't gotten to see much of the bucks this year so I keep checking this board to get some insight, but nada. 

Get it in gear bucks fans!


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I'll rep all thread starters. Maybe that'll get more people to post here.


----------

